# Hilton Hotels Hhonors wifi password



## presley (Sep 26, 2016)

I figured other HGVC would likely know the answer as they probably stay in the hotels, too. I am HGVC elite which makes me Hhonors Gold. I am supposed to get free high speed wifi in the hotels by entering my Hhonors credentials. It doesn't work. It always says my info is wrong. I've change my pass and it still says it is wrong. 

Personally, I don't care much (which is why I never call the front desk for help) since I get internet from my mobile phone carrier, but was wondering if anyone knew what the issue was.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 26, 2016)

Using my HHonors username and password has always worked for me at Hilton hotels.  You might have to call the help desk if it is not working for you.

Kurt


----------



## presley (Sep 26, 2016)

PigsDad said:


> Using my HHonors username and password has always worked for me at Hilton hotels.  You might have to call the help desk if it is not working for you.
> 
> Kurt



I have always used my HHonors # and just saw that I don't have a user name. I just made one, so maybe that was the problem. I guess I'll find out next time.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 26, 2016)

I just stayed at a couple different Hilton hotels in Seattle and got that to work. But I kept having problems with it and had to keep signing back in. We finally quit messing with it and just used the data from our T-Mobile account. Also, the hotel internet speed was slow which is normal for most hotels these days. Every time I do a speed check, T-Mobile is a lot faster.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 26, 2016)

presley said:


> I have always used my HHonors # and just saw that I don't have a user name. I just made one, so maybe that was the problem. I guess I'll find out next time.


That should fix it, the change to usernames was quite a while ago, the old honors number allowed a 4 digit pin and it wasn't secure enough.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 26, 2016)

We're HH Gold.
We just enter our room # + last name at the log-in page.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 26, 2016)

Talent312 said:


> We're HH Gold.
> We just enter our room # + last name at the log-in page.



This is what we do.

But also if you book your room through the Hilton website wifi is supposed to be included.


----------



## onenotesamba (Sep 26, 2016)

I was having isssues for a while, just generally with logging into the hhonors site, and I think I may have inadvertently created a different password for hhonors.com than for hilton.com.

Someone guessed my password, once, so I had to re-name my dog.


----------



## jestme (Sep 26, 2016)

I stay in Hilton brand hotels often, and I have never had the "free HHonors" internet work. I always have to call the front desk for the local password or use the wifi password off the room key I get when I check in.


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 26, 2016)

presley said:


> I figured other HGVC would likely know the answer as they probably stay in the hotels, too. I am HGVC elite which makes me Hhonors Gold. I am supposed to get free high speed wifi in the hotels by entering my Hhonors credentials. It doesn't work. It always says my info is wrong. I've change my pass and it still says it is wrong.



I agree.  The same thing always happens to me.  It's very annoying.


----------

